# Basic Channel



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Anyone into Basic Channel or techno in general? BC are my favorites. They pioneered "minimal dub techno". Here's my favorite track by them, Quadrant Dub, side 2, some very classic minimal dub techno, best to listen with headphones unless you have a nice subwoofer:






I love their "album covers" too. Their albums are only released on vinyl, and the only art associated with them is the art in the center of the record; they come in a simple uncolored brown cardboard sleeve with a hole to show the "album cover".

They also make amazing house music under a different moniker. This track "I'm Your Brother" is so beautiful, and the vocals are sampled in the above track:






They also make amazing dub reggae under the name Rhythm & Sound. This is their first dub reggae track, under their house moniker for some reason, "Na Fe Throw It" which is one of my favorite songs of all time. You definitely need headphones or a subwoofer for this:






And here's their first album as Rhythm & Sound, which is mostly instrumental, but perfect all the way through in my opinion:






Here's an album that's more heavy on traditional reggae vocals, and I haven't gotten into it very much because of that (reggae is one of the very few genres that I wholly dislike, there's a version of the album without the vocals though):






I'm sure there are plenty of people who are anti-electronic music, but I'm a big fan of these guys.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not very into techno but I liked Basic Channel, Plastikman and that kind of stuff. My personal cult is Monotonprodukt 07, not really techno but in a way it predates that kind of music.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't heard much of Monoton, but this track from that album is so hypnotic:


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

This album, Q1.1, is perhaps the best intro to Basic Channel. It's one of their earlier albums and it has two shorter tracks per-side rather than one track taking up each side entirely. It's also just one of my favorite albums of theirs. Very bumpin' techno. It's also one of the four albums by them that I have on vinyl. My favorite track is the second to last track. The last track doesn't really count because it's only a minute long.


----------

